# WHY?



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Why does Noriko like sniffing Cloud's butt while he's pooping? My bf said she did that and poop fell on her face! What a doodieface!

Why did Cloud crawl in that itty bitty space under my bookshelf? There's maybe 7 inches of space and I saw him sleeping under there. He's at least 11 lbs. I didn't even think he was capable of getting in there. Did he do it because he was sad that I wasn't paying attention to him? Or was it comfortable under there







?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Can't help you with the first.







Yuck!

As for the second question, it might be because it is "den" like. He feels safe in there. It is probably dark too. Is he crate trained? If so, you can try cover up the top and sides (not the door side) with a blanket or sheet. That will back it dark, so he might go in there when he wants to sleep.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

Ewwww! to the first question. I think that's right up there with "why does my little guy knock over the laundry hamper and start chewing on my undies?"! h34r: 

I fully understand the second question. Rocco likes to hide out under the bed, which is a teeny tiny area, due to the fact that I store out of season clothes in storage boxes. I think Lexi's Mom has that answer down pat: a little den for them, where they can "get away from it all".

These little ones can be so odd


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite and ellie AND gruffi try to sniff eachothers butts while they go potty. im thinking that its because they're thinking "whats happening there, why is that smelly stuff coming out of them". :lol: i know that gruffi will sniff sprites butt after she farts too. just make sure that they dont want to eat it. yuck!!

gruffi barely fits under the couch...but he likes it. and he squeezes himself there. they're den animals....so they want to be in a secure tight place, you know? we were thinking about buying a crate for gruffi...but i'm not sure he'd go in there cuz there would be a lot more room than under the couch. :wacko:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 21 2004, 03:24 PM
> *gruffi barely fits under the couch...but he likes it.  and he squeezes himself there.  they're den animals....so they want to be in a secure tight place, you know?  we were thinking about buying a crate for gruffi...but i'm not sure he'd go in there cuz there would be a lot more room than under the couch.  :wacko:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12850*


[/QUOTE]

Gruffi can fit under a couch? HAHA. Never heard of "den animals." It's not a wooden case, it's a see through glass book shelf thingy. It really is a tight spot!

And the undies issues...*sighs* WHY!? It's so embarrassing when you have people over and there's underwear all over the place!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

You too? I'm glad I'm not the only one! And how about when you have people over and they start running through the apartment with very sexy lingerie in their mouths? We should start a new thread called: "how does your Maltese embarrass you?"


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh, the girls do that too... undies h34r: 

and both smell eachother butt after pooping ...and sometimes Maya is smelling Daezie when daezie is doing her business :wacko:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson likes to smell Maggie while she #1's and then tries to pee on HER! he'll walk over and cock his leg on her like she is a tree


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lissa_@Oct 21 2004, 03:23 PM
> *Ewwww! to the first question.  I think that's right up there with "why does my little guy knock over the laundry hamper and start chewing on my undies?"!  h34r:
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12843*


[/QUOTE]

I had been wondering if others had the "underwear problem" and it is nice to see that mine aren't the only ones totally addicted to undies.







When I try to remove mine, each grabs some material and they fight over it as I am trying to undress. They go totally nuts. I have a plastic hamper that has air holes in it and both Catcher and Kallie would stick their tongues in the holes and work and work until they got a pair of undies out of the hamper. I finally had to put the hamper in a back portion of my closet and enclose it with a baby gate across one end of it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Oct 21 2004, 09:20 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

I had been wondering if others had the "underwear problem" and it is nice to see that mine aren't the only ones totally addicted to undies.







When I try to remove mine, each grabs some material and they fight over it as I am trying to undress. They go totally nuts. I have a plastic hamper that has air holes in it and both Catcher and Kallie would stick their tongues in the holes and work and work until they got a pair of undies out of the hamper. I finally had to put the hamper in a back portion of my closet and enclose it with a baby gate across one end of it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12890
*[/QUOTE]


That is so funny!!! Brinkley does the same thing trying to get mine out of the holes in the laundry basket..he only wants mine and Emily's....







but still...it drives me insane!!!









He also tries to fit under the smallest things...we have an old victorola...maybe just a few inches off the ground...he commando crawls under there all the time and then "hides" h34r: with just his little white nose poking out...like we can't see him...







He is SO silly...we call it his spy spot....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHA, the crazy thing is that they don't even care about the clean undies







.

Joe--Sampson's marking his territory huh?









Here's another why...Why does Cloud sleep in the most uncomfortable position ON EARTH? He has to sleep in his crate for awhile since I'm REpotty training him (are you guys tired of me saying REpotty training?). So if he sleeps on one direction, he has plenty of room to spread out. But he chooses to sleep the other way where his legs sticks out of the crate and his head rests on the side of the crate. WHY?!?!?!?


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

That's a good one! Here's another:

Why does Rocco insist on doing a headstand after I've harnessed him to go out? He literally plants head into the bed (floor, sofa, pile of newspaper in the kitchen to be recylcled) and starts doing a circle on it and trying to lift up his hind legs. Its the strangest thing to watch. Then, if I don't pet him, he will come try and pull my hand by "biting" my hand (like puppy nibbles -- we're having puppy redevelopment issues -- he's 4 years old) to pull it towards him to pet him. Then he really goes wild & crazy (in a happy way). This has to be one of his most endearing qualities because it is so recently developed and makes me glad to see he is no longer scared of leaving the apartment to go out in the "big bad world". The minute that harness is on, he thinks its playtime. Too cute!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi does the underwear thing too. She loves pulling things through the holes in the laundry basket. I've started to find little holes (from her little teeth) in some of my underwear and socks. I finally said enoughs enough and put the laundry basket on top of a step stool. Now she can't get to it. Yesterday she started to drag around my flannel pants by the tie.







The little $hit!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 21 2004, 10:52 PM
> *Here's another why...Why does Cloud sleep in the most uncomfortable position ON EARTH?  He has to sleep in his crate for awhile since I'm REpotty training him (are you guys tired of me saying REpotty training?).  So if he sleeps on one direction, he has plenty of room to spread out.  But he chooses to sleep the other way where his legs sticks out of the crate and his head rests on the side of the crate.  WHY?!?!?!?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12893*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi does something like that! I have an nice comfortable dog pillow in her crate for her. Most of the time she lays on the crate floor with her body molded around the pillow. :wacko: Sometimes I will catch her with her head resting on the pillow.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can do is laugh..........you all have painted such hysterically funny pictures of the wierd things these dogs do!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

When I am grooming him...Brinkley eats the hair that I have cut off... :wacko: Yuck!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 24 2004, 01:24 PM
> *When I am grooming him...Brinkley eats the hair that I have cut off... :wacko: Yuck!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13072*


[/QUOTE]

LOL! Tuffy does the same thing! I'll hear him making chewing noises and sure enough, he'll be munching on the hair that's come off.. So weird!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Same here with their hair.

Cloud also chews up this rug and eats the fibers. He always goes through one of those coughing fits when he swallows it! WHY does he do it when he has toys!?

Lissa--the headstand move your baby does sounds soooooooo cute! I wish mine would do that!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

jongee eats her hair as well..she eats the hair that has come off ..also she eats her rubberbands i put in her hair as well..if the rubberband is off her hair she sneaks up and eats it <_<


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi eats her hair when I'm cutting it. Yuck!







She will also eat my hair if there is some on the floor. Weird dog!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I shouldn't be surprise that they like eating their hair. They like to eat my hair when it sheds on the floor! Have you ever had the hairy poop issue? TOTALLY AND UTTERLY YUCK!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 25 2004, 09:21 AM
> *I shouldn't be surprise that they like eating their hair.  They like to eat my hair when it sheds on the floor!  Have you ever had the hairy poop issue?  TOTALLY AND UTTERLY YUCK!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13147*


[/QUOTE]

Yes! It is gross!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley tore up a pillow that we have had since we got married...it was a throw pillow of my hubby's that said, "King of the Remote"- he was NOT happy with the little fur-butt!!! I probably could have sewn it...but it was really bad..and I am not a sewer-I tossed it! He was in bad trouble with daddy though.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

ADD CHICO TO THE DIRTY PANTY SNIFFERS LOLO I GUESS AS WOMAN WE SMELL GOOD h34r:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Oct 25 2004, 06:15 PM
> *Well, does anyone else's dog eat fingernail and skin clippings?  They practically bowl each other over trying to get at the little clippings, especially if skin is involved.  They know that immediately after shower time is prime time skin because I always cut the puffy bits around my nails.  They LOVE this.  So disgusting!
> 
> And, when Noodle was a baby, he was enamoured with human farts.  If he heard any little noise that sounded remotely like a fart, he would run around sniffing the air behind every person there trying to locate the fart.  Once he knew who did it, he'd jump up and down behind that person trying to smell that fart from its point of origin.  Thank goodness he has stopped that!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Brinkley does do the fingernail clippings thing...yuck!

The fart thing is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!
















We have issues at our house with "married alone time"-it is not very private...he has to be locked out...which he does not appreciate and he lets us know...but if he is there... h34r: well...it is awful-...







That is why he is now locked out...Then when you DO let him back in...after the fact...oh me...he goes nuts with the sniffing and bothering thing...SO annoying! At least the cats are silent audience members...never know they were there...but not the Brinkster!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Oct 25 2004, 06:15 PM
> *And, when Noodle was a baby, he was enamoured with human farts.  If he heard any little noise that sounded remotely like a fart, he would run around sniffing the air behind every person there trying to locate the fart.  Once he knew who did it, he'd jump up and down behind that person trying to smell that fart from its point of origin.  Thank goodness he has stopped that!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
















DMZ dogs--I don't know if I'm laughing at the story or the way you tell it! It is soooo funny. I had to read it to my bf. I had a hard time reading this though because I couldn't stop laughing!









Tlunn-I just totally can't do anything like that in front of my dogs! I would feel as though I'm taking their innocence away if I did. HAHA. So weird to be doing things like that to an audience. Live porn! LOL jkjkjk


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Tlunn-I just totally can't do anything like that in front of my dogs!  I would feel as though I'm taking their innocence away if I did.  HAHA.  So weird to be doing things like that to an audience.  Live porn! LOL jkjkjk[/B]










Well, it does somehow ruin the moment...but not quite as bad as having to go around and gather all four animals up and THEN throw them out of the room...THEN you have to listen to the cats paw under the door and Brinkley whine/bark to be let back in...it almost isn't even worth it...the pets are more trouble than the kids have ever been...







ha ha. Surely someone else has this same problem...surely I am not the lone one here... h34r:


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 25 2004, 07:54 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Tlunn-I just totally can't do anything like that in front of my dogs!  I would feel as though I'm taking their innocence away if I did.  HAHA.  So weird to be doing things like that to an audience.  Live porn! LOL jkjkjk

Click to expand...

*







Well, it does somehow ruin the moment...but not quite as bad as having to go around and gather all four animals up and THEN throw them out of the room...THEN you have to listen to the cats paw under the door and Brinkley whine/bark to be let back in...it almost isn't even worth it...the pets are more trouble than the kids have ever been...







ha ha. Surely someone else has this same problem...surely I am not the lone one here... h34r:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13243
[/B][/QUOTE]
Tracy you are not alone!







add us to the nookie no no lol chico is with us all the time and he was whing to get up on the bed i said NO way this is where i draw the line lol but your right i have to say no bark because thats what he does at the door. my first dog missy after many years would just lie on the end of the bed like oh no not that again














poor girl she never got any her partner was a pillow ok ill stopnow !







~ Denise


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Why can't you guys put them in another room and not just outside the door?!?! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The only other room is the kids room...then they would wake up the kids...then "it" is REALLY over!







Anywhere he is..that I am not...he will bark...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 25 2004, 08:48 PM
> *The only other room is the kids room...then they would wake up the kids...then "it" is REALLY over!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HAHAHA How about the closet????


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Oct 26 2004, 01:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA How about the closet????








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13278
[/B][/QUOTE]
yeah the closet!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Oct 26 2004, 06:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
yeah the closet!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13288
[/B][/QUOTE]


For us? Or the pets?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 26 2004, 06:13 AM
> *For us? Or the pets?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Is it a walk in closet?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY!

This thread is by far the funniest!

Im glad Brit'ny is a silent "audience"! She just goes into her little crate and patiently waits untill its over... LOL! I guess your little guy does not want your hubbie to get any LOL!!!!! OHMYGOSH this is too funny!

LOL about the fart thing, Britny does that!!!!!! If she is laying with me and a sound sounds like a fart or if i poot h34r: she sniffs my butt!!! Im always like What? Do I sniff your butt when you poot Britny? LOL

And the undies thing OMG! It is TOO embarrasing! Everytime my fiance's best friend comes over (which he hardly ever knocks) there are thongs in the living room and the office, and he always thinks me and my fiance just "did it" but its really Brit'ny rolling all in them.

One time she was wearing a pair! She had the leg parts wrapped around her body and the private part in her mouth... YUCKY!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hahhaha this is so funny!!

jongee also goes crazy for "burp smells"

if shes kinda near me and shes really busy playing or chewing something and i do a silent burp 

she suddenly drops what shes doing and comes right up to my mouth and starts sniffing and goes crazy with my burp smell h34r:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Oct 28 2004, 02:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

eeww! I am laughing so hard but we humans must really be smelly to these dogs. About the laundry thing--Quincy prefers my husbands dirty laundry to mine. Maybe I should be jealous or something? (I hope husband NEVER sees this board, cause he will be so mad if he knows I told!)
Quincymom


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

It's like the stinkier, the more they want! 

I wonder. Maybe farts and poops and crusty undies smells good to them. Maybe we're grossed out with poops and farts because we're learned to! Someone's always saying poops and farts stink! No one tells the dogs, so maybe they decided they like the smell. HAHAHAHAHAH I'm so talking SH**! And I don't have crusties so don't even think about it!! LOL


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

We're starting to sound like a bunch of 12-year old boys with the poops and farts!
















But since you brought it up.........Pico will sniff and then very pointedly LEAVE MY LAP if I toot







. I guess he doesn't care for the scent of roses :wacko: 

And he has gotten my bra hooked around his neck and run into the living room with the cup over his face!





















He really likes to wrap things around himself, whether it is a headband, my bra, whatever.

These guys are so entertaining.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you, Nichole. I always love seeing Toby in his little blue sweater, too. Pico has one almost identical to Toby's and they look so preppie in them.  

Pico loves hugs and kisses, so you are welcome any time!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 29 2004, 09:27 AM
> *It's like the stinkier, the more they want!
> 
> I wonder.  Maybe farts and poops and crusty undies smells good to them.  Maybe we're grossed out with poops and farts because we're learned to!  Someone's always saying poops and farts stink!  No one tells the dogs, so maybe they decided they like the smell.  HAHAHAHAHAH  I'm so talking SH**!  And I don't have crusties so don't even think about it!! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13862*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 29 2004, 12:06 PM
> *We're starting to sound like a bunch of 12-year old boys with the poops and farts!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I was a little offended about the "crusty" part myself...







Mine are NOT crusty...LOL....








What a thread this is!!!!

Pico's parent...that is SOOOOO funny...the whole thing.....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2004, 05:44 PM
> *I was a little offended about the "crusty" part myself...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HAHA, if I were on that other forum.....

This may be the most disgusting discussion on here! It has all the nasties here. Ya'll be glad you don't actually know me in person! I'm worse! I consider myself rated pg on here! AHHAHAHAAH

You guys said that you guys accept goofiness on this forum so there's no turning back. Just don't take me too seriously on here sometimes







.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

*falls off her chair laughing*
















Here's to tall laundry baskets!!! 

BUT... if I am hanging the washing on the line out the back, Abby hangs around - if I drop a pair of undies or something in the process, she shoots off like a bullet, grabs it and RUNS!!! I have to chase the dog around the yard for wet knickers....









LOL









OH and I too have a "butt-sniffer" and "burp-sniffer" LOL :lol:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Oct 30 2004, 08:13 AM
> *Okay, I think I may have a winner for disgusting.  I have a really bad cold and a really runny nose.  I was taking a nap earlier and woke up because Cookie was slurping my nose!  She actually had her tongue inside a nostril and I think she was trying to suck the snot right out!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14089*


[/QUOTE]

puhahaha~














yum~

i have another one, jongee always follows me to the bathroom and whenever i poop, finish pooping and stand up to flush, she ALWAYS has to stand on her 2 legs and look, smell at my poop in the toliet..

i flush the toilet and she still stands there ,watching my poop and toilet paper twirling round and round until its gone..i always close my toilet with the lid but even if the lid is right above her head she doesnt budge..

this goes with her poop too when i flush it down the toilet...

she loves watching it.... h34r:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Oct 30 2004, 08:13 AM
> *Okay, I think I may have a winner for disgusting.  I have a really bad cold and a really runny nose.  I was taking a nap earlier and woke up because Cookie was slurping my nose!  She actually had her tongue inside a nostril and I think she was trying to suck the snot right out!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14089*


[/QUOTE]


Kinda reminds you quickly that they are "dogs" huh?!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Oct 30 2004, 11:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda reminds you quickly that they are "dogs" huh?!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14119
[/B][/QUOTE]

DMZ dogs--OH YUCKI! That was too gruesome of a description! But Cloud does it me all the time. I can't stand it! He'd kiss me kiss me, kiss me, and all of a sudden, tongue to nose. And how in the world do they get it all the way in there with just one shot!?!?

Tlunn--You're right! I dont think any human child would think to like your nose....because they'd be picking at their own nose!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Oct 30 2004, 08:35 AM
> *i have another one, jongee always follows me to the bathroom and whenever i poop, finish pooping and stand up to flush, she ALWAYS has to stand on her 2 legs and look, smell at my poop in the toliet..
> 
> i flush the toilet and she still stands there ,watching my poop and toilet paper twirling round and round until its gone..i always close my toilet with the lid but even if the lid is right above her head she doesnt budge..
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lexi does the same thing!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Nov 1 2004, 09:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lexi does the same thing!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14235
[/B][/QUOTE]

hahahhaha









im scared that the toielt water would splash on jong-ee's face while she watches it flush.....ewwww


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

EWWWWWWWWWW. Did you know that toilet water spread up to like 8 feet! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 1 2004, 01:05 PM
> *EWWWWWWWWWW.  Did you know that toilet water spread up to like 8 feet!  HAHAHAHAHA
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14296*


[/QUOTE]

h34r:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

On a less disgusting note, I just notice Noriko wagging her tail while sleeping. How cute is that? Must be dreaming about mommy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 3 2004, 10:31 PM
> *On a less disgusting note, I just notice Noriko wagging her tail while sleeping.  How cute is that?  Must be dreaming about mommy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14754*


[/QUOTE]






















That is sweet!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 3 2004, 10:31 PM
> *On a less disgusting note, I just notice Noriko wagging her tail while sleeping.  How cute is that?  Must be dreaming about mommy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14754*


[/QUOTE]

jong-ee kinda cries when she's dreaming...

must be dreaming of scarey and strict mommy h34r:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 4 2004, 05:26 AM
> *Sometimes when Noodle is asleep he makes this really loud strange sound.  My ex-boyfriend used to swear that it sounded exactly like ME when we were, well, you know.  So every time he did that, we'd rush to wake him up as the place I lived then had paper thin walls and lots of nosy neighbors.  He still does it.  I wish I could record it and post it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14785*


[/QUOTE]


So you're the loud type huh? HAHAHHAHAHA























I think this place would be more dignified without me!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 4 2004, 01:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jong-ee kinda cries when she's dreaming...

must be dreaming of scarey and strict mommy h34r:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14783
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hey mee! Weird that you say this because earlier, Noriko was sorta whining in her sleep. You think she was dreaming about you, too? HAHAHA JK!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> > _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 4 2004, 09:50 AM
> 
> 
> Hey mee! Weird that you say this because earlier, Noriko was sorta whining in her sleep. You think she was dreaming about you, too? HAHAHA JK!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14816


[/B][/QUOTE]

hahhahahahaa







ur too funny!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 4 2004, 09:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're the loud type huh? HAHAHHAHAHA























I think this place would be more dignified without me!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14812
[/B][/QUOTE]

that is really funny!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 4 2004, 08:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're the loud type huh? HAHAHHAHAHA























I think this place would be more dignified without me!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14812
[/B][/QUOTE]

ButterCloudandNoriko you are so funny!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

why does my Jongee always go behind my monitor and just stare at me?????

shes really cute when she does it 
but i dont know what she wants when she does this..

she just stares at me behind the monitor..i just pet her head ...maybe its my desk light that warms her head???

hehe sorry Elegant, i sent u this pic to u before ...she still does this , but this was the best photo i was able to take of her..


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 7 2004, 06:33 AM
> *why does my Jongee always go behind my monitor and just stare at me????
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Oh my, that is too cute!! Thanks for sharing the picture.
Quincymom


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG mee, Jongee's face looks a lot like Princess!!! I love your picture. So Cute!!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 7 2004, 06:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
so cute oh i love these dogs


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mee--I think she wants mommy to look at how pretty she is and since your eyes are glued to the computer, she stands behind it so you can look at her. LOL She's so cute. 

And girl, you need to rearrange your icons on your desktop. HAHAHA


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 7 2004, 06:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i would love to see pics of your Princess too !!!!! how old is she now??


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 7 2004, 11:32 AM
> *Mee--I think she wants mommy to look at how pretty she is and since your eyes are glued to the computer, she stands behind it so you can look at her. LOL  She's so cute.
> 
> And girl, you need to rearrange your icons on your desktop.  HAHAHA
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15267*


[/QUOTE]

hahahaah maybe your right !!!! maybe she thinks i like my monitor more than her









hahahah yes im very disorganized so my desktop monitor is a MESS!!! but then i cant work neatly..hows ur monitor??? is it messy like mine?? :lol:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Nov 7 2004, 07:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so cute oh i love these dogs








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15255
[/B][/QUOTE]

YESH !!!! these dogs are so cute , small , and compact !!!! they just go anywhere to get your attention ~


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 7 2004, 12:15 PM
> *hahahah yes im very disorganized so my desktop monitor is a MESS!!! but then i cant work neatly..hows ur monitor??? is it messy like mine??  :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15272*


[/QUOTE]
Mee---hahaha. I have 2 computers and 1 laptop. They don't have any more than 10 icons and they're all arranged along the left side of my computers. But you do some type of graphic arts/designing or something so it makes sense that you have so many icons. I usually right click my desktop and then arrange icons by type or something. Is your's a PC or Apple? My cousin's in graphic designing and she had to get an apple. :/


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 7 2004, 01:33 PM
> *Mee---hahaha.  I have 2 computers and 1 laptop.  They don't have any more than 10 icons and they're all arranged along the left side of my computers.  But you do some type of graphic arts/designing or something so it makes sense that you have so many icons.  I usually right click my desktop and then arrange icons by type or something.  Is your's a PC or Apple?  My cousin's in graphic designing and she had to get an apple.  :/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15280*


[/QUOTE]

yes i have an apple. and wow! u remembered that im in graphic design !!! and i thought u were never interestd in me !!! :lol: (what r u doing again??







)

i think its just my cmputer thats a mess..all my other friends icons are so neatly organized..i should do something about it


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

The picture is so cute! You should see my monitor at work!! At last count I had 47 icons all over the place on it. It makes sense to me, but not to anyone else. I have to open so many folders and files it just makes more sense for me to have all the shortcuts or I would forever be on the network opening my files.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 7 2004, 04:33 AM
> *why does my Jongee always go behind my monitor and just stare at me?????
> 
> shes really cute when she does it
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh that is too cute!!







Very very cute picture, that would be cute to blow up, looks like a puppy calander picture


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 7 2004, 12:36 PM
> *yes i have an apple. and wow! u remembered that im in graphic design !!! and i thought u were never interestd in me !!! :lol:  (what r u doing again??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Honey, I am so interested in you *growls*! LOL. I'm just not interested in doing your hw though! HAHA JK. Maybe I don't help because I know I may suck. 

I'm trying to get into a dental hygiene program. I tried this past semester but didn't get in. I'll try ONE more time. I wish I was like GlamourDog! I swear though, anyone with a gpa higher than mine dont need to be a freaking hygienist! They need to be a DENTIST! *sighs*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> ButterCloudandNoriko,Nov 7 2004, 10:08 PM]
> 
> 
> Honey, I am so interested in you *growls*! LOL.  I'm just not interested in doing your hw though! HAHA JK.  Maybe I don't help because I know I may suck. [/B]


U R CRAZY!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 7 2004, 09:54 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



ButterCloudandNoriko,Nov 7 2004, 10:08 PM]


Honey, I am so interested in you *growls*! LOL.  I'm just not interested in doing your hw though! HAHA JK.  Maybe I don't help because I know I may suck. 

Click to expand...

*U R CRAZY!
















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15322
[/B][/QUOTE]

You're just Jealous! HAHAHAHAHHAHAH JK


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hahahahhahah


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 8 2004, 12:12 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U R CRAZY!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15322
[/B][/QUOTE]

You're just Jealous! HAHAHAHAHHAHAH JK
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15332
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Mee,

I'll post Princess's picture soon.







I've been so busy lately.....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 11 2004, 09:17 PM
> *Mee,
> 
> I'll post Princess's picture soon.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

YES YES ~ id love to see pictures !!!! 

even if im so busy with school and homework

SM is always first priority for me


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 12 2004, 12:21 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES YES ~ id love to see pictures !!!! 

even if im so busy with school and homework

SM is always first priority for me 









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16105
[/B][/QUOTE]
my hubby too me to lunch today and as w were talking he stopped and said now i have to tell u something......... its about our sex life ....... ok? he says chico is ruining it














hes gotta get out of our bed lolol i just about spit out my food!!~ Denise


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> my hubby too me to lunch today and as w were talking he stopped and said now i have to tell u something......... its about our sex life  ....... ok? he says chico is ruining it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

hahahhaah


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Nov 12 2004, 05:48 PM
> *my hubby too me to lunch today and as w were talking he stopped and said now i have to tell u something......... its about our sex life  ....... ok? he says chico is ruining it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
























We have discussed this problem somewhere.....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Nov 12 2004, 04:48 PM
> *my hubby too me to lunch today and as w were talking he stopped and said now i have to tell u something......... its about our sex life  ....... ok? he says chico is ruining it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Some guys would KILL for a 3-some! LOL


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)




----------

